# Upgrade a ride from Uber X to Uber XL



## David Petigrew (Jan 27, 2018)

I drive in a collage town and drive a 6 passenger vehicle. I know that some students are trying to save a little money especially during a surge period. Sometimes they request Uber X but want me to carry 6 passengers hoping I don't notice they requested Uber X . I am happy to carry 6 but I feel I should get paid for 6 since I purchased a 6 passenger vehicle. 

Does anyone know if it is possible for a driver to upgrade a ride from uber X to uber XL? Or does the rider have to change it on the riders app?


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

David Petigrew said:


> I drive in a collage town and drive a 6 passenger vehicle. I know that some students are trying to save a little money especially during a surge period. Sometimes they request Uber X but want me to carry 6 passengers hoping I don't notice they requested Uber X . I am happy to carry 6 but I feel I should get paid for 6 since I purchased a 6 passenger vehicle.
> 
> Does anyone know if it is possible for a driver to upgrade a ride from uber X to uber XL? Or does the rider have to change it on the riders app?


Yes you can do it every time. Just email Uber that there were six passengers and the Riders will get charged and you'll get the fee

Don't even tell the pax. Not 
necessary.


----------



## David Petigrew (Jan 27, 2018)

kdyrpr said:


> Yes you can do it every time. Just email Uber that there were six passengers and the Riders will get charged and you'll get the fee
> 
> Don't even tell the pax. But necessary.


Thank you for the info.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

If you do Lyft, they'll only let you do this 2-3 times so choose wisely


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

omg

They are taking advantage of you. Poor college kids, really? If they are too poor to pay you a few extra bucks for a seat then maybe they shouldn't be going to a bar with a $10 cover and paying $5/beer.

Have no pity on those who do not deserve it.

Every time they do this contact uber immediately and get the fare changed to XL.



Adieu said:


> If you do Lyft, they'll only let you do this 2-3 times so choose wisely


So if lyft stops doing it, you stop allowing it. Pax doing this are taking advantage of you. It is not an innocent mistake. They probably assume they will get a 4 seat car, and *don't care that when the driver has more pax than seatbelts he is legally uninsured*, and if they get an xL they think they got a free xl. Don't let them get away with it. Your XL cost more to buy, it costs more to run. When you're doing an x ride instead of an XL that's time you could potentially be doing an XL.


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

ShinyAndChrome said:


> omg
> 
> They are taking advantage of you. Poor college kids, really? If they are too poor to pay you a few extra bucks for a seat then maybe they shouldn't be going to a bar with a $10 cover and paying $5/beer.
> 
> ...


^^^Dingdingding!

I agree. Do not give out free XL rides if there are more than 4 riders in your XL approved vehicle. If it's for Lyft and Lyft says they will no longer adjust the rate, then refuse to take any further rides with over 4 people unless they request Lyft Plus.

If you do not have an XL approved vehicle (i.e. you can only legally take 4 riders plus yourself), then you need to refuse the ride and say they need to request an XL. I wouldn't even take if they split up the group as they'll likely downrate you.


----------

